# "Zaddy" and hundreds more words added to dictionary.com



## cougr (Jul 22, 2021)

‘Zaddy’ among more than 300 words added to Dictionary.com


Dictionary.com added more than 300 new words as 2020 reshaped and expanded our vocabulary.




nypost.com


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 25, 2021)

Το _zaddy_ όμως πώς στην ευχή προέκυψε;


----------



## cougr (Jul 25, 2021)

The term zaddy originates from the website Urban Dictionary where it was defined by a user in 2008 as a slang term of a very handsome guy who is very fashionable.

This person has to have swag sex appeal and look attractive.

Since the definition was submitted to the site, it has received more than 3500 upvotes as of 2020.





__





Zaddy – Meaning, Origin, Usage







www.slanglang.net


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 25, 2021)

Σ' ευχαριστώ, cougr. Σκεφτόμουν περισσότερο το ετυμολογικό κομμάτι, αν ξέρουμε πώς το _daddy_ έγινε _zaddy_. Ίσως επειδή το «sexy daddy > saddy» θ' ακουγόταν μάλλον... καταθλιπτικό;


----------



## cougr (Jul 25, 2021)

Μου φαίνεται ότι μάλλον έτσι τυχαία προέκυψε κι έπιασε.

ΥΓ: Βρήκα κι αυτό:

The word "zaddy" itself is actually a phonetically created fusion of the words "swag" and "daddy."​The "sw" of swag turns into a "zzz" sound. Pop that in front of the "addy" from daddy, and a brand new word to describe that total slice of hotness in your grocery store who is always wearing a pocket square is born, my friends. 










What Is A 'Zaddy'? The Meaning Of The Slang Term + Examples Of The Top Hollywood Zaddies


No, it's not jazz-related.




www.yourtango.com


----------



## Zazula (Jul 28, 2021)

Το zaddy προκύπτει από το Zazula + daddy, νομίζω έπρεπε να το είχατε ήδη καταλάβει από τη σημασία του.


----------



## cougr (Jul 28, 2021)

Zaz, τόσο γέρος είσαι;


----------

